# Turtle??



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Could dogs eat turtle? The reason I thaught about it is we have a really strange neighbor who will pay anybody $5 for box turtles if they find them. I have been like what???? about it and mentioned it to my dad last week when I was at his house. He looked a little funny about it and said "he may be eating them" I hadn't thaught about it, but he may be. And it gave me the idea. We live real close to a creek and we occasionally will see turtles. If the dogs could eat them, I may get a few and see if they like them. If I can figure how to cut the shell off! LOL! Anyway, whats ya'lls thaughts on it?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

This came up on another forum I'm on, and I forget why, but the general consensus was not to feed turtle.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I know I've never heard mention of it. I wonder why not?


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

Maybe risk of Salmonella?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Possibly for us, not for dogs. I'm thinking it may be something along the lines of the same parasite from salmon and boar maybe.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Okay, I did a search on the forum I'm on and I think this is the main reason why it was a no: "Box turtles can be dangerous to eat. At times they consume poisonous mushrooms and the toxins may linger in their flesh."


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahh, ok. That could make sense I guess. Thanks!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't eat my Turtle hahahahahah I just had to say that, I think I'm really funny sometimes. I however am the only one that thinks I'm funny.

And I won't tell my husband he just loves Turtles and gets mad when someone runs over one.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! Well don't worry, I've decided no turtle eatin' gonna happen here!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Turtle is good eats!:thumb:
Oh wait.....are you asking about for canines? Ya, if I had the chance I would feed it....I've eaten it, it's good, actually really yummy...and if I could get something for free why not?:wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

What about them carrying something, like Shellbell mentioned? You think it would be safe?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

If I had the chance you do I would be looking into it more...sounds like an "old wives tale" to me, or just a fear factor type thing.

I dunno...doesnt sound right to me, but then again Ive only eaten one or 2 box turtles, they arent really big enough to be worth much for humans...snappers are where it's at!:wink:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Abi I'm not telling my hubby that you said that. Some of those snappers can get big now.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Abi I'm not telling my hubby that you said that. Some of those snappers can get big now.


Oh ya! My Dad use to bring them home when we lived down south....they would all be in the back of his work truck cause there was no way for them to fit in any of his ice chests!LOL :lol:

I remember one that he brought home that was larger then any of the tires that were on his work truck, or his personal truck or my brother's big tucks!LOL That was a GOOD few dinners, and an AMAZING jumbo!!:thumb:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Abi. I think I will look into it some more. If after research they are okay and I feed them I Can just put them in the freezer until I have enough. 

Herzo, shhhh......don't tell your hubby just in case! LOL!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know nothing ..... finger's in ears ...... lalalalalalalalalalala ... oh and eyes closed .... lalalalalalalalalal


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

As someone who has owned turtles and tortoises for decades - do NOT feed them. Many of them can have extremely high levels of salmonella and the skin can be toxic.
I feel like some people will feed their dogs literally anything that moves.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Can I ask how you plan to kill a box turtle?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

How to clean a snapping turtle - YouTube


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

NoodlesMadison - That's what I was thinking regarding the Salmonella. Always thought reptiles & turtles carried a much higher load.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Some of them carry a ridiculously high amount. It's such a bad idea.
Plus, based on defense and what they've eaten, the skin can be very poisonous if consumed (sometimes even touched)


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> As someone who has owned turtles and tortoises for decades - do NOT feed them. Many of them can have extremely high levels of salmonella and the skin can be toxic.
> I feel like some people will feed their dogs literally anything that moves.


That's why I'm asking first. No, I don't feed anything that moves.
How are you supposed to know until you ask? Isn't that how you learn??

In fact, I think if I fed anything that moves I wouldn't have botherd to ask.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> Can I ask how you plan to kill a box turtle?


I'm just trying to find out if it's something they can even eat or not. One step at a time, geez.


----------

